# Underworld Lycan costume idea.



## Lucian (May 1, 2011)

I've been planning on doing this costume idea for years now, so in January I decided what the hell, go for it! I like the Lucian version of the lycan, more hair, shorter snout, more aggressive looking. I've no time limit on this build, if it's done for Halloween this year it's a bonus. I've just about completed the overskin for the skull, just need to add the last of the hair then I'll re-fit it over the fibreglass underskull. below is a couple of pic's of how it looks now,I hope I've posted in the correct area guys??


























Finally a close up with the skin atteched to the underskull just before it's final paintup.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow!!!! It looks awesome so far.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great, Lucian


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent work!!! Can't wait to see the finished product. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Very Very Cool !!! Looks Great !!! I like the shorter snout also. Will you post a How To, Please Please.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

You've done a great job thus far! Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW! Pretty much all I can say! Funny thing about Lucian....my Husband and Nephew and I were watching underworld....a scene with Lucian was playing and my nephew says "What is his name again?" I say without even thinking "Luscious...I mean....Lucian!" Yeah...I think he's a hottie and now my hubby and my nephew know it! They had quite a laugh over it!


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Great movie! And the mask looks pretty sweet...


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

That head looks awesome. What do you have planned for the body? I was thinking of doing the same type of costume this year. Started with the stilts and am working my way up. I'm in the search for either a wetsuit or speed skating skinsuit to produce the body on. Wetsuit would give me a more stable platform to work on, I think. Can't wait to see more pics and some of your previous costumes.This is what I'm going for.
View attachment 16343


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hah. Usually it's Luscious Malfoy that gets that treatment.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great! I love werewolves!


----------



## Lucian (May 1, 2011)

Finally think I'm there with the head for this project?? Been a real battle at times, but I had to continue as I didn't want this to beat me into submission. Not quite true to the original Lycan, but a close to it as I can get, I'm no genius, but I am happy with how he looks so far. So I thought I would upload a vid of the head as it looks now and I apologise for the background music, thought it would be fun!? 

Here's a link to the video.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

GReat job, looks real like the movie


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thats pretty awesome! In case you wanted to know, this thread--> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/91769-werewolf-legs-help.html

discusses the legs part. I also posted my Lycan Mask to show what Ill be using when I build mine, though it will be a prop. 

Ive never seen the mask anywhere before, I am not sure about its origins TBH, but it was bought off ebay forever ago and was described as Underworld Lycan mask. 

No tags  Its huge though.


----------

